# BUilt motor mount for my canoe



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

I won a trolling motor on ebay for my canoe. Went to get a motor mount and they are 60-100 dollars. NO way im spending that much $$ when it would be easy to make. Went to the hardware store spent 15$ on the stuff to build. Took me about half hour. Sure ccant wait to use it!!  
















Aint the prettyist thing in the world, but it will work


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Paint it green to match the boat and your all set. Looks good to me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't, don't, paint it green. It will never be noticed.  Try bright yellow or hot pink.  Wnen someone ask's about it you can explain with pride that you made it.   Nice looking mount.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

This one is tempory. Couldnt find ash or popular 1" thick @ Home Depot. Once i can get my hands on some im going to get that one on it. It will look a little nice, and i can counter sink the bolts and nuts!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks good, how big a trolling motor you got?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

If you paint it with diluted polyester resin and hardener it will last a long time. Mix the hardener and resin, then thin with acetone to brushing consistency. When it hardens it can be sanded and painted. I did this to a transom plate I made for my boat and it will probably outlast the rest of the boat.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Trolling motor is 34lbs i think. Not here yet.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Should work great!


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I made a similar mount for my canoe. Couldn't justify spending the money on something so easy to make. I also like things to be multi-functional, so I made the motor mount into combination motor mount, drink holder, anchor cleat and fish finder base. I'll have take a pic, but here's how I did it:

1) I didn't bother with the vertical part. I just turned my mount 90 degrees, so I'm using the set of detents opposite of what you normally would. Really stiffens the mount and makes the whole thing really simple to make. 

2) Made the top piece of the mount about 5" wide. This gives better stiffness and more surface area where it clamps to the gunnels. I also used four 5/16" diameter carriage bolts/wing nuts to hold it on...one in each corner. 

3) The wider top let me make it into a drink holder, too. All you need to do is take a hole saw and drill a 2-1/2" diameter hole through the top piece only. The bottom of the can rests on top of the lower piece of the mount. 

4) The wider top also gave me room to mount a small cleat for my anchor and the base for my fish finder. I mounted the transducer on the trolling motor, so the whole setup comes off together if I want to take the canoe down the river. 

5) I had some 1" butternut laying around in my workshop, so I made it out of that. Put four quick coats of marine varnish on it and it looks great.


----------

